# Hello, I'm TheConstantGardner, and I'm an alcoholic



## TheConstantGardner (Jul 14, 2007)

ooops, wrong meeting.

What's up folks. Hmmm, what's to tell about me... I'm 33, own a small business, etc. I'm a musician; I play drums, bass, guitar, synthe, spoons, and dashboard percussions when I'm stuck in traffic.


Let's see...oh, I've got dogs!







I've got 5 more of these puppies left not counting this li'l buggar who I'm keeping. His mommy needs help barking at everything that moves in the yard. He's gonna be a monster. His mom is 70lbs and his father somewhere around 130lbs. He bites toes and ankles right now, so watch out. Anybody want a puppy? PLEASE! As big as these puppies are, and considering their bowel movements are proportionately large, they NEED to find a home NOW!

Oh yea, I also have hornets guarding my front door!






Well, that's all I have for show and tell.

ummm, really, that's it.

OK, I have flat feet! Satisfied? There, I said it.

Wait, where are you going?


----------



## midgradeindasouth (Jul 14, 2007)

Nice to meet you constant gardener.

I love the dogs.
My dog Ike is about 120lbs.

He is a big baby that can TCB.


----------



## abudsmoker (Jul 14, 2007)

are you the big or little dog?


----------



## TheConstantGardner (Jul 14, 2007)

damn, he looks like Cujo!

oh, greetings! Nice to meet you Midgrade


----------



## AzGrOw-N-sMoKe (Jul 14, 2007)

ya i love dogs i got a little shitter right now that a chuiaua pomeranian mix..cut little bitch but exceedling annoying.


----------



## AzGrOw-N-sMoKe (Jul 14, 2007)

also i must say kill those hornets befor one day they attack you or those pretty dogs


----------



## midgradeindasouth (Jul 14, 2007)

abudsmoker said:


> are you the big or little dog?


Not sure what you mean?

I am certainly his (ike) master if that is what you mean.


----------



## GoodFriend (Jul 14, 2007)

hi tcg


i don't like hornets
never been stung by one

scared to death of the day that happens...


----------



## TheConstantGardner (Jul 14, 2007)

everybody freaks out about the hornets. I'm gonna kill 'em when their nest gets completed. I always wanted a hornets nest in my living room. I guess I'm a wannabe hick lol

The hornets don't seem to be bothered by my presence. The dogs stay clear of it though. I'm extremely conscious of them and don't get close if they are swarming. I've been stung head to toe when I stepped into a yellow jackets nest on the side of a creek bed, so I'm all too familiar with stings. So far they've protected the house from a blood-thirsty pack of bleary eyed Jehova's Witnesses (they might have been zombies, but I'm just assuming the worst), so if they sting me I'll consider it a fair trade.


----------



## mogie (Jul 14, 2007)

That is why we have dogs to get the zombies away. It seems to work too. Funny how zombies carry bibles.


----------



## skunkushybrid (Jul 17, 2007)

Nice tip on the hornets nest. Where did you buy it from?


----------



## TheConstantGardner (Jul 17, 2007)

skunkushybrid said:


> Nice tip on the hornets nest. Where did you buy it from?


they grow on trees around here


----------



## Gygax1974 (Jul 17, 2007)

Nice dogs here's one of my three


----------



## Gygax1974 (Jul 17, 2007)

here's my growroom guard kitty


----------



## reeffermadness (Jul 17, 2007)

lol...I play dashboard and steering wheel percussions whilst in traffic to! we should start a band! haha


----------



## skunkushybrid (Jul 18, 2007)

Gygax1974 said:


> Nice dogs here's one of my three


What breed of dog is that?


----------



## Gygax1974 (Jul 18, 2007)

He's a German Shep.
About one in every twenty five or so is born black at least that is what I read on the internet...he has some tan on his paws. he's a good dog, very smart a little too smart sometimes.


----------



## skunkushybrid (Jul 18, 2007)

That is NOT a german shepherd. It's ears are too big, wrong body shape. There is no fucking way that's a german shepherd.


----------



## NO GROW (Jul 18, 2007)

What's up MOFO, they call me NO GROW....

HAPPY GROWING


----------



## skunkushybrid (Jul 18, 2007)

Looks like a german shepherd crossed with an out an out mongrel. I believe it may be half GS, the rest made up of several other dogs.


----------



## Gygax1974 (Jul 18, 2007)

He is, he was actually bred by my uncle, I know the mom and dad. That pic is when he was younger...he has grown into those ears. If that pic was a pic from the side he has a very german shep like body.


----------



## skunkushybrid (Jul 18, 2007)

Gygax1974 said:


> He is, he was actually bred by my uncle, I know the mom and dad. That pic is when he was younger...he has grown into those ears. If that pic was a pic from the side he has a very german shep like body.


Can you show me an up to date pic'? My parents bred GS's and I have owned a few myself. I know as pups they have big ears, yes, and they also have large paws. There is too much about that dog that looks wrong, even it's coat and tail.


----------



## Gygax1974 (Jul 18, 2007)

Yeah I'll post tomorrow. Only dogs I ever had were sheps I love them.


----------



## Gygax1974 (Jul 18, 2007)

Here's a better ear shot from about two months ago


----------



## skunkushybrid (Jul 18, 2007)

Gygax1974 said:


> Here's a better ear shot from about two months ago


Apologies. That looks more like a GS. It must've been like you said, his age and the camera angle. sorry buddy.


----------



## TheConstantGardner (Jul 18, 2007)

Gygax1974 said:


> Here's a better ear shot from about two months ago


Wow, what a beautiful animal!


----------



## Gygax1974 (Jul 18, 2007)

Hey CG thanks, sorry didn't mean to steal your thread. Fix those computers....I'm having fun today, got a client with twenty brand new CPUs that need to be imaged....woot!!!


----------

